# Copyright questions :/



## JoergFanOllie (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi all,

Just a few questions on things like templates!

If i download a template and make that slingshot then give it to a friend or sell him it (not banded) Is that allowed ?!

Thanks, Ollie


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Slingshot templates are generally concidered to only be for personel non profit use unless you get a ok from original designer...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Use your imagination, and make your own.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Why not just contact original designer? Everyone has an email these days


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Just make shooters and give them away! There so cheep to make and you can promote the sport.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

If you want to make a profit from someones hard work then I'd say NO,design your own and sell til your hearts content.Now for personal use only that's why the templates are there,knock yourself out and make one.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

My understanding and this comes from a recent conversation strangely enough with someone who deals with these things.

From a legal perspective, if the design isn't patented, there's nothing someone can do. Even if the design IS patented, the patent needs to be filed in the same country in which you reside. Even more interesting was that by releasing onto the internet an un-patented design, you are actually giving up your right to that design. You can of course make it, but so can anyone else. Also interesting was that in order to patent, a design must be "new", and cannot be easily thought of, or obvious.

So from a legal perspective, I (me personally), wouldn't fret.

Now, I'm not giving you legal advice or telling you what to do, I'm just explaining what was recently told to me in a conversation, do your own research in the country in which you reside.

As for common courtesy, I always ask for permission to re-create, or make my own.

Cheers.
Clever Moniker


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Why would you ask? Download it and sell it who is going to know what you do wherever you are unless you make a topic telling the only people on the world who would even remotely care?....


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Never mind....


----------

